# Plant order in at Aquatic Kingdom



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys and girls. The new plant order is in and there are some real nice items. Lots of Dwarf Baby Tears, Glosso and dwarf hairgrass.

Brent.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

don't forget about the Netlea soil!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll remind him about that tomorrow.


----------

